# Toro CCR 2000 Paddle Replacement Tips?



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I was able to remove the old worn paddle but ran into problems trying to hold the nyloc nut on the outer screw hole. Is there a way to easily remove the entire drive axle? I can't fit my fat fingers into the small space between the auger and the metal housing to hold the nut long enough to catch a thread on the screw. How are you supposed to do this job???


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I figured out a way to use needle nose vise grips to hold the nut and a torx screwdriver which allowed me to put pressure on the screw and get the threads started. The other key was using WD-40 on the screw so it wouldn't bind on the rubber paddle. Lastly use a clip on work light attached to the snow chute so you can see what you are doing in this tight space. I takes some patience and hand/eye coordination to do this job but it is doable.


----------

